# in iframes Klicks sperren



## brinkley (21. April 2006)

Hallo,

Mein Problem ist folgendes: Ich möchte ein proprietäres Java-applet in meiner Website darstellen. Das Problem ist, dass dieses Applet bei einem Klick drauf ein kleines Pop-up-Fenster öffnet. Dieses Fenster kann ich nicht ausschalten, es stört mich aber gewaltig. Ich möchte nun gerne verhindern, dass das applet angeklickt werden kann. 

Bereits habe ich diverse Dinge ausprobiert, so beispielsweise das sperren der Klicks mit einem <div>-Tag und der Funktion onclick, allerdings erfolglos, denn jedesmal waren zwar Links innerhalb des abgesteckten Bereichs nicht mehr anklickbar, wohl aber das applet. Auch die Bearbeitung des applets ist kein Thema, das es auf anderen Seiten mit dem Popup laufen muss. 

Ich frage mich nun, ob es möglich ist, das applet in einem iframe darzustellen und dieses iframe zu sperren, das heisst, eine Art durchsichtige Fensterscheibe über den Inhalt des Frames zu legen. 

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Gruss, 

brinkley


----------



## Gumbo (21. April 2006)

Wie hast du es denn bisher eingebunden, mit einem object-Element?


----------



## brinkley (21. April 2006)

In der ursprünglichen Seite ist das Applet mit 'object' eingebunden. Ich habs auch mit 'embed' versucht, brachte aber nichts.


----------



## franz007 (21. April 2006)

Leg einfach einen traspartenten div per z-index darüber dann kann man das dahinterliegende applet nicht mehr anklicken. Zwar nicht benutzerfreundlich, aber es sollte funktionieren.


----------

